

Ask HN: Looking for a post about bad design of Twitter API retweet_count - alpb

There was a post about Twitter API retweet_count being "100+" (string) after it exceeds 100 and was talking about it was such an undocumented bad API design example. I think it was posted this week and was on popular page. Search didn't work for my keywords. Anyone remember?
======
alt_
<http://gazit.me/2012/01/09/Twitter-documentation-fail.html>

Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3444429>

~~~
alpb
Yup, that's great. Thank you.

